# Rapido Factory Fit Reversing Camera



## 120445 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got a 2008 9048DF and I'm getting interference on the radio when the screen is turned on. Has anybody else experienced this problem?

Also should the screen come on automatically when I select reverse gear. I know there is the facility for this but I would of expected Rapido to wire it to do this...

Many Thanks


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*rapido*

Hi, not had radio interference on my 9048 DF and my screen comes on automatically when I turn on the ignition. I have to turn it off if I don't want it on and then back on again when I do. What you suggest would involve a switch on the gearbox I think.


----------



## 120445 (Feb 16, 2009)

Having read the Waeco installation guide there is a green wire that needs to be connected to the electrical feed for the reversing light.

So when reverse is selected the light comes on and a signal is sent to the screen telling it to turn on.

Alternatively i would have thought that connecting it to the gear change micro switch would have the same effect.

Would you mind trying your screen with the radio on and see if you get any interference. It's not a constant thing, it seems to reduce the signal strength and sometimes breaks it up completely.

Many Thanks

Steve


----------

